# [emerge] "emerge -ve world" suite installation [résolue]

## lcrprod

bonjour,

voici maintenant une semaine que je me bat avec gentoo et son installation. j'ai rencontre divers problémes que je n'ai put résoudre malgrés la lecture fort instructive du forum.

j'ai réinstaller de A-Y gentoo via le manuel d'installation rapide comme avec la doc d'installtion officel ( plus complete en explication) mais qui donne le même résultat.

j'en ait vraiment par dessus la tête d'avoir une distribution qui me "résiste".

mon probléme vient aprés installation  et reboot du résultat de la commande susivante:

```
emerge -ve world
```

 comme indiquer dans le manuelle d'installation rapide.

emerge bloque sur la compilation de kbd.

dont voici le message d'orreur....

```

login as: root

Using keyboard-interactive authentication.

Password:

Last login: Wed Jul  4 21:00:04 2007 from 192.168.87.11

localhost ~ # cat /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8/temp/build.log

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kbd-1.12.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8/work

>>> Unpacking svorakln.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8/work

 * Applying kbd-1.08-terminal.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying kbd-1.12-configure-LANG.patch ...                             [ ok ]

 * Applying kbd-1.12-find-map-fix.patch ...                               [ ok ]

 * Applying kbd-1.12-kbd_repeat-v2.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 * Applying kbd-1.12-debian.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying kbd-1.12-unimap.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying kbd-1.12-cz-qwerty-map.patch ...                              [ ok ]

 * Applying kbd-1.12-jp-escape.patch ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying kbd-1.12-Meta_utf8.patch ...                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying kbd-1.12-alias.patch ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying kbd-1.12-setfont-man.patch ...                                [ ok ]

 * Applying kbd-1.12-xcompile.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying kbd-1.12-kbio.patch ...                                       [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8/work/kbd-1.12 ...

Configuring for PREFIX=/usr

Configuring for DATADIR=/usr/share

Configuring for MANDIR=/usr/share/man

checking for gcc

gcc is /usr/bin/gcc

You have <locale.h>

You have <libintl.h> and gettext()

Assuming that you want to enable NLS support.

(Otherwise, edit defines.h and delete the line with ENABLE_NLS)

Done. You can run make now.

for i in src openvt po data; do make -C $i all || exit 1; done

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8/work/kbd-1.12                                              /src'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 -mtu                                              ne=athlon-xp -pipe -m3dnow -msse -msse2 -mmmx -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" dumpkeys.                                              c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 -mtu                                              ne=athlon-xp -pipe -m3dnow -msse -msse2 -mmmx -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" ksyms.c

dumpkeys.c: In function 'dump_funcs':

dumpkeys.c:506: warning: pointer targets in assignment differ in signedness

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 -mtu                                              ne=athlon-xp -pipe -m3dnow -msse -msse2 -mmmx -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" xmalloc.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 -mtu                                              ne=athlon-xp -pipe -m3dnow -msse -msse2 -mmmx -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" getfd.c

bison -y  loadkeys.y

flex -8  -t analyze.l > analyze.c

mv -f y.tab.c loadkeys.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 -mtu                                              ne=athlon-xp -pipe -m3dnow -msse -msse2 -mmmx -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" findfile.                                              c

/bin/sh: line 1:  2041 Illegal instruction     flex -8 -t analyze.l >analyze.c

make[1]: *** [analyze.c] Error 132

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8/work/kbd-1.12/                                              src'

make: *** [all] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  kbd-1.12-r8.ebuild, line 95:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel                                              evant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8/te                                              mp/build.log'.

localhost ~ #

```

voici mon "emerge --info"

```

localhost ~ # emerege --info

-bash: emerege: command not found

localhost ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 04 Jul 2007 04:20:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=athlon-xp -pipe -m3dnow -msse -msse2 -mmmx"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=athlon-xp -pipe -m3dnow -msse -msse2 -mmmx"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri gdbm gpm hal iconv isdnlog kde libg++ midi mudflap ncurses nls npt nptl nptlonly nvidia openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl svg tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

localhost ~ #

```

voici mon make.conf

```

localhost ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=athlon-xp -pipe -m3dnow -msse -msse2 -mmmx"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

INPUT_DEVICE="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

USE=" kde -unicode qt3 qt4 nls nvidia -ipv6 -fortran npt svg hal dbus\

        arts -eds -esd -gnome -gstreamer -gtk -firefox -debug"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

localhost ~ #

```

d'ou peut provenir l'erreur ??

je ne lance pas de reboot car lors du redémmarge je ne peut plus me connecter même en root.

LCRPROD

P.S.: j'espére avoir donné suffisament d'infos pour que vous puissiez maiderLast edited by lcrprod on Thu Jul 05, 2007 5:13 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Desintegr

Bonsoir.

Pourrais-tu conformer ton message aux règles du forum ? Merci !

Je n'aime pas trop tes CFLAGS :

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=athlon-xp -pipe -m3dnow -msse -msse2 -mmmx"

 

Tu devrais utiliser march plutôt que mtune, et les Athlon XP ne gèrent par les instructions SSE2.

Utilise plutôt des CFLAGS plus sains comme :

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

 

Puis retente la compilation.

----------

## lcrprod

bonsoir,

c'est pire car  j'obtient l'erreur suivante

```

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/prepallman

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/prepallinfo

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/prepalldocs

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/prepall

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/portageq

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/portage_gpg_update.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/pkgname

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newsbin

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newman

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newlib.so

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newlib.a

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newins

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newinitd

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newexe

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newenvd

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newdoc

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newconfd

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newbin

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/md5check.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/md5check.py

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/fperms

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/fowners

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/fixpackages

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/fixdbentries

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/fix-db.py

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/find-requires

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/etc-update

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/env-update.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/env-update

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/emerge-webrsync

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/emerge

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/emake

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/emaint

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/ecompressdir

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/ecompress

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dosym

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dosed

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dosbin

--- !mtime sym /usr/lib/portage/bin/donewins

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/domo

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/doman

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dolib.so

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dolib.a

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dolib

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/doins

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/doinitd

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/doinfo

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dohtml

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dohard

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/doexe

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/doenvd

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dodoc

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dodir

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/doconfd

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dobin

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dispatch-conf

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/clean_locks

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/chkcontents

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/check-implicit-pointer-usage.py

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/archive-conf

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/xpak

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/tbz2tool

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/repoman

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/portageq

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/emerge

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/ebuild

--- !mtime obj /etc/portage/.keep_sys-apps_portage-0

--- !mtime obj /etc/make.globals

--- !mtime obj /etc/make.conf.example

--- !mtime obj /etc/etc-update.conf

--- !mtime obj /etc/env.d/05portage.envd

--- !mtime obj /etc/dispatch-conf.conf

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man/man5

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man/man1

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc/portage-2.1.2.9

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/sbin

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/portage/pym/elog_modules

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/portage/pym

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/portage/bin

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/portage

--- !empty dir /usr/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/bin

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /etc/portage

--- !empty dir /etc/env.d

--- !empty dir /etc

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * In portage-2.1.2, installation actions do not necessarily pull in build time

 * dependencies that are not strictly required.  This behavior is adjustable

 * via the new --with-bdeps option that is documented in the emerge(1) man page.

 * For more information regarding this change, please refer to bug #148870.

 * See NEWS and RELEASE-NOTES for further changes.

 *

 * For help with using portage please consult the Gentoo Handbook

 * at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3

 *

>>> sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.9 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Emerging (2 of 106) virtual/libintl-0 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/virtual/libintl-0 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: virtual/libintl-0

>>> Install libintl-0 into /var/tmp/portage/virtual/libintl-0/image/ category virtual

>>> Completed installing libintl-0 into /var/tmp/portage/virtual/libintl-0/image/

>>> Merging virtual/libintl-0 to /

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> virtual/libintl-0 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Emerging (3 of 106) sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070118 to /

 * gnuconfig-20070118.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

 * gnuconfig-20070118.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * gnuconfig-20070118.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

 * gnuconfig-20070118.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking gnuconfig-20070118.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gnuconfig-20070118.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070118/work

 * Applying config.guess.uclibc.patch ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying config.sub.ps2.patch ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying config.sub.sh.patch ...                                       [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070118/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070118

>>> Install gnuconfig-20070118 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070118/image/ category sys-devel

>>> Completed installing gnuconfig-20070118 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070118/image/

>>> Merging sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070118 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/gnuconfig/

>>> /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

>>> /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

--- /usr/share/doc/

--- /usr/share/doc/gnuconfig-20070118/

>>> /usr/share/doc/gnuconfig-20070118/ChangeLog.bz2

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/gnuconfig-20070118/ChangeLog.bz2

--- !empty dir /usr/share/gnuconfig

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc/gnuconfig-20070118

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070118 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Emerging (4 of 106) sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2 to /

 * gentoo-headers-2.6.17-5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * gentoo-headers-2.6.17-5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                           [ ok ]

 * gentoo-headers-2.6.17-5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                         [ ok ]

 * gentoo-headers-2.6.17-5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                           [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.17-m68k-headers.patch.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                     [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.17-m68k-headers.patch.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.17-m68k-headers.patch.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                     [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.17-m68k-headers.patch.bz2 size ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.17.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.17.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.17.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.17.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking linux-2.6.17.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * checking linux-2.6.17-m68k-headers.patch.bz2 ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

 * checking gentoo-headers-2.6.17-5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                       [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.17.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2/work

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 407:  5328 Broken pipe             bzip2 -dc "${srcdir}${x}"

      5329 Segmentation fault      | tar xof - ${tar_opts}

!!! ERROR: sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 753:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

  linux-headers-2.6.17-r2.ebuild, line 37:   Called kernel-2_src_unpack

  kernel-2.eclass, line 1004:   Called universal_unpack

  kernel-2.eclass, line 379:   Called unpack 'linux-2.6.17.tar.bz2'

  ebuild.sh, line 431:   Called die

!!! failure unpacking linux-2.6.17.tar.bz2

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2/temp/build.log'.

localhost ~ #

```

et sur l'écran de mon pc j'ai bon vieux dump, qui finist pas la phrase suivante:

[code]

EIP: [<c0136701> find_get_page+0x1e/0x38 SS:ESP 0068:c34a7c74

[/code ]

et ma machine ne répond plpus n'y en ssh ny en console direct

[edit]

aprés reboot la compilation a l'air de mieux passer.

[/edit]Last edited by lcrprod on Wed Jul 04, 2007 7:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CryoGen

tu as surement flingué ton install avec le -msse2 :/

Tu n'as plus qu'a recommencer   :Wink: 

----------

## lcrprod

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> tu as surement flingué ton install avec le -msse2 :/
> 
> Tu n'as plus qu'a recommencer  

 

je vais attendre la fin de la relance en cour car  cela a l'aire de mieux passer.

sinon je recommencerais mais avec les FLAGS que tu m'a donné.

----------

## lcrprod

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Bonsoir.
> 
> Pourrais-tu conformer ton message aux règles du forum ? Merci !
> 
> Je n'aime pas trop tes CFLAGS :
> ...

 

Merci cela me montre que je suis un GROS BOULET pour le paramétrage pour les optimisation processeur....

MERCI.

je ne ferme pas le sujet car la compilation n'est pas finis.

je voulais savoir si le flags "athlon-xp" contient les optimistion que je mettais a savoir "3Dnow, mmx et sse  ou il faut que les collent dans ma variable "USE"???

lcrprod

----------

## CryoGen

le march active tout ca  :Wink: 

----------

## lcrprod

super merci tou compile maitenant. 

je vient même de lancer l'installation de kded base.

LCRPROD.

P.S.: mais quelle boulet avec les options qui dates de 3 ans pour la compilations.

----------

